# Show Your Pedalboard: 2022



## Thorsday7 (Mar 9, 2022)

This is my Pedal Pad Phat XL studio pedalboard configured to go DI into the Tascam PortaStudio DP-32SD... 

Underside: Chase Tone Secret Preamp and NUX Solid Studio.

Powered by Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 3 Plus, X8, X4.

Let's see 'em!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lax (Mar 10, 2022)

Still this one :


----------



## laxu (Mar 10, 2022)

Since these pics were taken I've rearranged it a bit. Strymons and Morningstar ML5 are controllable wirelessly by the Airsteps.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 10, 2022)

First board I ever built want to add the digitech whammy to it and be done with it


----------



## Eyelessfiend (Mar 10, 2022)

Main board ive been using since covid. The delay has changed to a Avalanche Run but everything else is the same. Also making a smaller version of this soon.


----------



## 4Eyes (Mar 10, 2022)

MC3 has only one aux input, so based on my needs I use either EB VPjr as expression pedal or TFC for additional switches


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 10, 2022)

In all it's filthy glory lol. But seriously, only pedal board i need.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 10, 2022)

My pedalboard is a bit (a lot) out of context compared with most of yours... no audio signal there...






The Laney powered monitors (1 of 2 shown) are already sold, leaving me only with my 112 home made cabs (1 of 2 shown). The rest basically stays the same, I seldom mix in a Boss RC30 looper pedal before the amp for whatever reason, but it's so seldom I think I haven't messed with it for more than a year... nice sounding rig I have here...


----------



## budda (Mar 10, 2022)

MC8 and roland exp pedal on my beloved PT-2.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 10, 2022)

Afterneath will be going back on, I just haven't been using it recently. I really tried to narrow it down to two of these three dirt pedals but they sound best together, I don't make the rules. I'm going to be making a new board sometime this year, I've got a couple nice planks around and this cabinet panel from the dump has served me well but it's high time for an upgrade.








Steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 104352


 Pharaoh +1


----------



## maggotspawn (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Xaeldaren (Mar 10, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> In all it's filthy glory lol. But seriously, only pedal board i need.




You and me both! Currently running through headphones; I can't wait to get an FRFR unit.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 10, 2022)

Xaeldaren said:


> You and me both! Currently running through headphones; I can't wait to get an FRFR unit.


Dude, it sounds.fucking.AMAZING through and FRFR setup!


----------



## Crungy (Mar 10, 2022)

I mainly use an AxeFx 2XL+ for everything guitar. Occasionally I'll use a Fulltone Choralflange and a Boss DD5, but I've been thinking of getting a Fractal controller to control effects. They're so goddamn big though! 

Fairly current rev of my bass board. I'll add stuff occasionally like a B3K or maybe a CE-2, but this generally what is running.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 10, 2022)

Only thing left to do is get the 4x input module for the templeboard so I can have the two side by side..


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Humbuck (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 10, 2022)

Humbuck said:


> View attachment 104405



Points for color coordination. Aesthetics matter.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 10, 2022)

This board literally doesn't go anywhere, so that's why there are so many pedals hooked up. If I were to have a jam/live board, I would probably just take the HX FX but these are pedals that I've amassed over the years and just don't want them to collect dust on a shelf. 
I have them connected to a Mooer Pre Amp Live which goes into the loop of a Line 6 HX FX (both not pictured). I have a few other od/dist pedals on a shelf that I swap in & out every now and again, so this is just the current lineup that I use as boosts for the Mooer. Also not pictured are a GSP 1101 and Line 6 X3 bean that I hook up every once in a blue moon.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 10, 2022)

My pedalboard 'for ants'.


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 10, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Points for color coordination. Aesthetics matter.


Add I was posting the pic I thought that too! Totally unintentional, I assure you.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 20, 2022)

laxu said:


> Since these pics were taken I've rearranged it a bit. Strymons and Morningstar ML5 are controllable wirelessly by the Airsteps.


 I love this, @laxu (no Slaxu today!)

What are the blue and red pedals? What’s your signal/control flow? Need details man! (Okay maybe a little Slaxu after all)


----------



## Gmork (Mar 20, 2022)

Tuner-frazzdazzler fuzz by dr scientist, - ripple dirty reverb by pshc pdls. - darkstar reverb by obne - ummm..eehh... Chorus by behringer lol (lookin to replace that soon, maybe an ibanez mini chorus) 

Im into barebones atm.


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 20, 2022)

Was this




Now this


----------



## mrdm53 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Mar 21, 2022)

You know, it just works. Does what I need it to do. No cabs, just direct to FoH and in-ears as my only source of monitoring.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## laxu (Mar 21, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I love this, @laxu (no Slaxu today!)
> 
> What are the blue and red pedals? What’s your signal/control flow? Need details man! (Okay maybe a little Slaxu after all)


Blue pedals are the two sides of a Browne Protein. It's a DIY PedalPCB board clone.
Red pedal is a PedalPCB clone of a Hudson Broadcast.

Signal flow is:

Guitar -> Turbo Tuner -> Morningstar ML5 [ Keeley Compressor Mini -> Strymon Riverside -> Browne Protein -> Hudson Broadcast ] -> Lehle P-Split -> Amp inputs

Then the side patchbays offers stereo inputs and outputs. Amp fx sends -> GigRig Wetterbox split to Strymon Volante / Strymon Nightsky -> Strymon Flint -> Amp fx returns

MIDI control system is Xsonic Airstep wirelessly -> CME WIDI Jack -> Strymon Conduit -> Morningstar ML5 -> BluGuitar Amp 1 ME.

Digitech Trio input comes from the BluGuitar Amp 1 ME recording out. I left the Trio as its own thing because I felt it had an effect on tone when in the chain and was harder to nicely integrate with everything. Still figuring out what to do with it.

I will most likely replace the Protein with a modulation pedal of some sort. The Riverside can do anything the Protein does and more. Interested in the Strymon Zelzah for this but might wait until Summer NAMM to see if something cool comes out in this category.

In hindsight the big issue with this board is the lack of any display. It gets hard to track what exactly is active and which preset. I might build one out of a small LCD and Arduino or something to track things or maybe replace the Airsteps with something that has displays on it if I can make them wireless.


----------



## Wusthof XIII (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Bearitone (Mar 21, 2022)

mrdm53 said:


> View attachment 105187


Isn’t the RGOD fucking fantastic? I loved it when I owned it. Are you using it as a preamp?


----------



## TheRealMikeD (Mar 21, 2022)

The board is just a standard Kemper remote with two Mission expression pedals, but I designed and built the case myself.


----------



## Soya (Mar 21, 2022)

Got my pedalboard finished up after downsizing from a Kemper. Need go focus more on playing and less on tweaking. Really liking the Amp1 so far.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 21, 2022)

TheRealMikeD said:


> The board is just a standard Kemper remote with two Mission expression pedals, but I designed and built the case myself.
> View attachment 105226
> View attachment 105225



Really nice job on the case!



Soya said:


> Got my pedalboard finished up after downsizing from a Kemper. Need go focus more on playing and less on tweaking. Really liking the Amp1 so far.
> View attachment 105267



Love the afterneath, love the white on black. Is yours glow in the dark? I got black on white glow in the dark, it's not super obvious though. I run mine before my dirt pedals, it sings.


----------



## Soya (Mar 21, 2022)

It does not glow unfortunately, that would be fun. I should try it in front of the amp too, still getting a feel for it.


----------



## mrdm53 (Mar 21, 2022)

Bearitone said:


> Isn’t the RGOD fucking fantastic? I loved it when I owned it. Are you using it as a preamp?



Definitely! The only thing that i missed is a proper clean channel unfortunately. Bypassed clean tone isn't good enough to my ears.

I've plan to add AMT F1 for clean channel. Those built-in preamp switching system in F1 is fantastic IMO.


----------



## robare99 (Mar 22, 2022)

The FCB1010 is for controlling the light rig.


----------



## DECEMBER (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## AMOS (Mar 23, 2022)

I recently added a Bad Horsie Wah that's not shown


----------



## buriedoutback (Mar 23, 2022)

Bass & Guitar boards


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 24, 2022)

I use this one with my Mesa Mark 525.

guitar > Russian Pickle fuzz > VHT Valvulator buffer (mounted under) > output A to Strobostomp HD > Decimator II G-string guitar input
buffer output B > The Depths vibe > Crybaby Junior > 805 overdrive > Mark 525 input
Mark 525 effects loop send > Decimator II G-string Decimator input > Pro Tone Pedals delay > Walrus SLO reverb > Mark 525 return

One output from the buffer acts as a key input for the Decimator II G. Muting the StroboStomp engages the Decimator gate in the loop. The board is a Pedal Train Classic 1 and there is a rear mounted Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus along with the VHT Valvulator. It makes for a heavy board. I also have the Pedal Power giving a bit of voltage sag to the Ruzzian Pickle fuzz and a slight boost to 12 volts for The Depths vibe and the 805 overdrive.


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 24, 2022)

The Valvulator actually fits a Pedal Train Classic 1 pretty well with the universal style mounting brackets.

Additionally, my other board (for use with Triaxis) has a MIDI Mate, Volume X mini expression pedal, Mesa Stowaway, Decimator II, Micro Vibe, Pro Tone Pedals Cor mid boost, Crybaby Q-zone, and Pro Tone Dead Horse overdrive. I have been considering dropping an 805 overdrive on this board too though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 24, 2022)

The pedalboard build from my last gig. 







Already been dismantled and will probably rebuild back to my main config:






...but replace the POG with the Sub N Up, and Polytune with the Strobo Stomp.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 24, 2022)

@Grindspine both are very cool setups. I build/dismantle/rebuild all the time. You like the Flight Time better than the Volante?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 24, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The pedalboard build from my last gig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that rusty looking box a static generator? I can't remember what it's called but a guy I know uses one in his noise setup, really cool pedal. It looks just like that.


----------



## Gmork (Mar 24, 2022)

@DECEMBER hey, is that your guitar rig? (as opposed to bass) ive been thinking of getting the ehx bass clone chorus as i really like the features it has. 
Any chance of getting a guitar clip playing some huge fuzz into it?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 24, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Is that rusty looking box a static generator? I can't remember what it's called but a guy I know uses one in his noise setup, really cool pedal. It looks just like that.



You mean this?









Decompose (Brutal chainsaw distortion) #chaos


Brutal chainsaw distortion pedal. It's got 2 stage booster and Bass, Mid, Treble EQ also gain and Volume. You can turn on 1st stage booster by...




unknownpedalaustralia.bigcartel.com





That's a built to order pedal by a close friend of mine. I was helping him during development testing this along with his modded Metal Zones and HM2s. He managed to get some attention with the grindcore and sludge players. @Mwoit owns one as well. 

I love it, it's the most disgusting dirt pedal I own in the best possible way.


----------



## DECEMBER (Mar 24, 2022)

Gmork said:


> @DECEMBER hey, is that your guitar rig? (as opposed to bass) ive been thinking of getting the ehx bass clone chorus as i really like the features it has.
> Any chance of getting a guitar clip playing some huge fuzz into it?


It's for both. The Hartke Bass Attack 2 is the bass preamp. I use the compressor, flanger, delay & sonic stomp with both. I have the MXR analog chorus for guitar. It also has bass and treble controls. To me, that's the perfect chorus sound. I'm not liking the Bass Clone with bass as much as I hoped. I never tried it with guitar but I'm going to, now that you mention it. I don't have any fuzz, just Precision Drive->Revv G4 for dirt, but I can try to make a clip. Can you share audio on here?


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 24, 2022)

Making cables for the loop switcher for putting in the effects loops as we speak...

Added the Tone Press comp and the Wylde Od since last time ...

Mike


----------



## DECEMBER (Mar 25, 2022)

Gmork said:


> @DECEMBER hey, is that your guitar rig? (as opposed to bass) ive been thinking of getting the ehx bass clone chorus as i really like the features it has.
> Any chance of getting a guitar clip playing some huge fuzz into it?


I made a clip but it won't let me attach an mp3 to this.


----------



## Soya (Mar 25, 2022)

SoundCloud bruh


----------



## skullfxr (Mar 25, 2022)

This is my portable fuzz board. Most of these were built by small online builders. Basically two Fuzz Faces one si and one hybrid. , a Tulpafx Ragnalla (tweaked Fuzzrite) , a Tulpafx Crowther Hotcake clone and a Malekko 616. 

This is going into my bedroom OR15 rig.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 25, 2022)

skullfxr said:


> This is my portable fuzz board. Most of these were built by small online builders. Basically two Fuzz Faces one si and one hybrid. , a Tulpafx Ragnalla (tweaked Fuzzrite) , a Tulpafx Crowther Hotcake clone and a Malekko 616.
> 
> This is going into my bedroom OR15 rig.


did you forget to attach the pic?


----------



## skullfxr (Mar 27, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> did you forget to attach the pic?


Huh. It didn't go through. I will try again in a bit


----------



## skullfxr (Mar 27, 2022)

This is my portable fuzz board. Most of these were built by independent builders with high quality or NOS parts. Basically two Fuzz Faces one si and one hybrid. , a Tulpafx Ragnalla (tweaked Fuzzrite) , a Tulpafx Crowther Hotcake clone and a Malekko 616.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 27, 2022)

My main board has been largely unchanged over the last 6-7 years and the brains of the whole rig has been the GCP/GCX even longer than that. 

Guitar -> Drop -> Sub N' Up mini -> Polytune 3 in buffered mode/always on screen -> junction box -> GCX front input

The little white pedal is acting as an expression pedal for my Big Sky and the Micro Clock is hooked up to the exp input of my Timeline for tap tempo







The real secret sauce of my tone comes from the Altoids tin and dog hair


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Mar 27, 2022)

I haven't played through my main rig in probably 6 months. Writer's block and an Axe-FX means I've just been on a metal/alterrnative spree while I take a break from my usual stuff. I realized that I don't have a pic of the current config so I got it out to snap one.






The Gale isn't hooked up, there used to be something else there I got rid of so it's just holding onto the power cable and filling the empty space.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 27, 2022)

Man some of these pedal boards made my old one look like a kids starter kit lol. Back in the day, my board consisted of an NS-2, 4CM for my board, the 5150 loop and the front of the amp, an MXR Micro Chorus, EVH Flanger, SD-1 for solo boosts, Dunlop Rotovibe, Wylde Wah, Digitech Whammy, Boss DD5 in the loop for leads and a Korg Pitchblack. All i needed.


----------



## DarrellM5 (Mar 28, 2022)

This pedalboard is just for experimenting, comparing and having fun. I normally just run my Helix in 4 cable method with my REVV Generator 7-40 Mk II.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 28, 2022)

those mini crybabbies look like someone took a regular crybaby and a hacksaw out to the shed and that was what came back. My brain hates it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 28, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Man some of these pedal boards made my old one look like a kids starter kit lol.



If it makes you feel better, this was my old touring board circa 2012-13. 







It looks rather crude and messy compared to my current builds.  But I ended up touring Europe and US with that and no problem... ok the ISP died on me mid tour, and ended up using my backup NS2.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 28, 2022)

On that note: My bass rig.







I was supposed to disassemble and rebuild the whole thing with new power supplies, and include extra stuff like the Free The Tone Bass EQ, a small looper to trigger samples, and integrate the 12 Step in to one of the boards once and for all... but haven't got to it yet.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 28, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> On that note: My bass rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, it's the first time I see a Keith McMillen 12 Step here, what are you using it for?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 30, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Nice, it's the first time I see a Keith McMillen 12 Step here, what are you using it for?



I use it to trigger keyboard sounds from an offstage MicroKorg. Granted that the band I used that rig with play mostly chaotic Mars Volta esque prog with lots of jams and time/tempo changes, backing tracks are not an option. So I play the keyboard parts in real time whilst playing bass and backing vox, Geddy Lee style. 

I do need a midi remote controller for the MicroKorg so I can easily change patches mid song without reaching for the keyboard, so that's another thing to add to the rebuild. Thankfully Free The Tone has a small midi controller I had in mind.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 30, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I use it to trigger keyboard sounds from an offstage MicroKorg. Granted that the band I used that rig with play mostly chaotic Mars Volta esque prog with lots of jams and time/tempo changes, backing tracks are not an option. So I play the keyboard parts in real time whilst playing bass and backing vox, Geddy Lee style.
> 
> I do need a midi remote controller for the MicroKorg so I can easily change patches mid song without reaching for the keyboard, so that's another thing to add to the rebuild. Thankfully Free The Tone has a small midi controller I had in mind.


Hey, do you have a link for your band's sounds?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 30, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Hey, do you have a link for your band's sounds?











Vitruvian Man


Vitruvian Man are a modern progressive rock band hailing from Melbourne, Australia. After a lengthy songwriting period, the full lineup took formation in early 2009. Taking their sound to the stage and spending the best part of two years refining tunes, and making an impact on live audiences.




vitruvianman.bandcamp.com





We only got to release 2 records (1 album, 1 mini album) and currently on hiatus since the pandemic began.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 30, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Vitruvian Man
> 
> 
> Vitruvian Man are a modern progressive rock band hailing from Melbourne, Australia. After a lengthy songwriting period, the full lineup took formation in early 2009. Taking their sound to the stage and spending the best part of two years refining tunes, and making an impact on live audiences.
> ...


Thank you for the link, I'll listen to it as soon as possible. The description you made makes it right about my alley...


----------



## sakeido (Apr 1, 2022)

sakeido said:


> View attachment 104399
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is get the 4x input module for the templeboard so I can have the two side by side..


fuck I just clicked on the like notification and came back and saw this and only JUST NOW did I realize the OD808 and Hypergravity need to exchange places... the board's been together for almost two months now


----------



## StevenC (Apr 26, 2022)

Hey I finally made one. ML5 underneath, wah to be replaced because it is very broken.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 29, 2022)

Bought a used MXR Modified OD ...i think Kyle raves about these...its pretty Bad Azz ....sounds great with all my heads and rack pre's...all those OD sound great..finally pretty happy

So time to button this pedalboard up...cable management ect... so as of this moment..its complete !

Im doing a Overflow smaller board next ...

Mike


----------



## 0rimus (Apr 30, 2022)

This pedalboard is also my amp, all rechargeable guitar pedal power bank powered (no wall outlet required!):



Thing to do:
1.) I love Guptech, so I feel bad saying this, but! Goddamn are thier pedals tacky looking. The colors, the art designs. I get that not every pedal company is gonna cater to H.R. Giger metalhead aesthetics. But I can't stand the cartoonyness.

All pedals must be black, gray, white, metallic etc. So at some point I'll try and refinish or rehouse them.

Splashes of color are fine, but the base color needs to be neutral.

2.) The tremolo needs to be replaced with a noise gate (ideally a KMA pylon pedal) cuz damn is this rig a noisy bitch.

3.) Might swap the AA JHM-2 for a KMA Wurm 2, because, idk, why the fuck not?

Also I like to think of the preamp pedal as swappable. I have a Airis Effects 5150 preamp, I ordered a Sunn Model T preamp pedal, might pick up a Master Effects Martyr (8100) etc. etc.

Also need more footswitch covers.

Battery gut shot:


----------



## Gmork (May 1, 2022)

For now. That black n orange pedal is a ratbender by emmergy fx and that huge silver n black thing is the tides dirty reverb/fuzz by unsound circuitry


----------



## mongey (May 3, 2022)

got 2. my main board, and my grab and go board

main . power with a PP2+ and a Oja. complete with back row on a riser I made our of a piece of floor board 





grab and go . power with a cheap ,isolated, power supply. which works fine but it feels pretty flimsy . wouldn't gig with it


----------



## StevenC (May 3, 2022)

mongey said:


> got 2. my main board, and my grab and go board
> 
> main . power with a PP2+ and a Oja. complete with back row on a riser I made our of a piece of floor board
> 
> ...


Breaking my Strymon/TC rule because ParaEQ and Compressor Mk2.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 6, 2022)

Latest picture I took of my board, haven't changed much since then beside the Revv G2 being gone and replaced with an overdrive. Basically, its a preamp based platform that tuns through the effect return of a 100w Ceriatone Overtone HRM100 MKII. Everything is controlled with the Joyo PXL pedal, allowing me to switch the KSR's channel (using the relay switchers) along with the programmed EQ for each channel on the Source Audio EQ2 (using the midi).

Quick list of the pedals:

- Dirt Monger Instruements Isosceles (TC Integrated Preamp / Fortin 33 / Fortin Grind clone)
- Grind Effects's unnamed Overdrive (based on the Skreddy Screw Driver pedal)
- KSR Ceres Preamp
- Randall RGOD Preamp
- Source Audio EQ2 Programmable EQ
- EHX Silencer
- BYOC Echo Royal Delay
- Joyo Quattro Delay
- Joyo Vintage Phase
- Ibanez FL9 Flanger
- BYOC Mega Chorus & Vibrato

Does an awesome job for super modern high gain metal tones but the Randall allows for more old-school death metal or even some decent rock tones, but the goal here is to be able to achieve sounds that can't be done by the Overtone alone.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (May 7, 2022)

Started off with single stomp boxes and now I’m on the modeling train. I know, I should just get a full Helix lol. I got the HXFX first and liked it so much I sold most of my amps and got the stomp. Now I run this into a Powerstage and have basically any sound I can conjure up. Plus, I can easily pull off just the stomp and have a super portable full jam rig. We are so spoiled now, I wish I had a picture of my rig from 15 years ago lol.


----------



## Vegetta (May 9, 2022)

I have run out of room. I need a better power supply as well. I would also like a switcher. I probably would toss my hx stomp on a larger board also.


----------



## aWoodenShip (May 9, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> View attachment 107488
> 
> 
> I have run out of room. I need a better power supply as well. I would also like a switcher. I probably would toss my hx stomp on a larger board also.


How do you like that cranker pedal?


----------



## Vegetta (May 10, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> How do you like that cranker pedal?


Hooo boy. I just got this and so far I really like it quite a bit. It gives a nice low gain boost. I have it basically set at all noon and run it in Germanium mode. 

Having just it on let me turn down the amp gain but gives a good crunch tone. Add in the plumes for leads or more gain.

Ive only tested it with my baritones with p90s. Will see what it does for my 7 strings today


----------



## Vegetta (May 10, 2022)

Vostre Roy said:


> Latest picture I took of my board, haven't changed much since then beside the Revv G2 being gone and replaced with an overdrive. Basically, its a preamp based platform that tuns through the effect return of a 100w Ceriatone Overtone HRM100 MKII. Everything is controlled with the Joyo PXL pedal, allowing me to switch the KSR's channel (using the relay switchers) along with the programmed EQ for each channel on the Source Audio EQ2 (using the midi).
> 
> Quick list of the pedals:
> 
> ...


Is that a Lukather hanging on the wall? - nice board also


----------



## r33per (May 10, 2022)

Labels need updated, but here it is...


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 11, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> Is that a Lukather hanging on the wall? - nice board also


It is indeed, well spotted! And thanks


----------



## Vegetta (May 12, 2022)

Vostre Roy said:


> It is indeed, well spotted! And thanks


Those are awesome guitars.


----------



## DestroyMankind (May 12, 2022)

Pretty basic setup for now. Tuner and hm-2w in front of my cr120. Mxr pedals are in the loop.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 12, 2022)

DestroyMankind said:


> Pretty basic setup for now. Tuner and hm-2w in front of my cr120. Mxr pedals are in the loop.


See, I kinda love this. Just the essentials.


----------



## DestroyMankind (May 12, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> See, I kinda love this. Just the essentials.


Thanks man. I ain't one for big boards. I try to keep it pretty much bare bones.


----------



## Soya (May 13, 2022)

Dunno, looks like a pretty big board to me heh


----------



## D-Nasty (May 13, 2022)

Here's mine.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 13, 2022)

Doesn't it drive you nuts having everything organized and connected then just having this floating EXP pedal somewhere off to the side? I see it with the smaller modelers, too. No board, just an HX Stomp and a floating EXP pedal. It would irk me every time I had to run a cable to the EXP pedal off the board. I also don't understand the people who want a full-size floor modeler without an attached EXP pedal, either, but my cable management OCD goes bonkers with the floating pedals when everything else is on-board.


----------



## D-Nasty (May 13, 2022)

GunpointMetal said:


> Doesn't it drive you nuts having everything organized and connected then just having this floating EXP pedal somewhere off to the side? I see it with the smaller modelers, too. No board, just an HX Stomp and a floating EXP pedal. It would irk me every time I had to run a cable to the EXP pedal off the board. I also don't understand the people who want a full-size floor modeler without an attached EXP pedal, either, but my cable management OCD goes bonkers with the floating pedals when everything else is on-board.


It doesn't bother me at all. I designed it like this. I don't always use the expression pedal, it saves size, weight & the board without the expression pedal fits in a flight case. I understand your OCD. I have a bit of OCD as well, but it doesn't kick in since I designed the board this way.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 13, 2022)

D-Nasty said:


> Here's mine.


Damn. That’s a sexy build.


----------



## D-Nasty (May 14, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Damn. That’s a sexy build.


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Crungy (May 19, 2022)

I haven't really wanted or needed a guitar pedal board since I got an AxeFx, but lately I wanted to put something together. 

Excuse the cable mess! I just got the OS2 today and really like it. I'm trying to decide whether I want to add another overdrive or reverb though... Kinda thinking a Turbo Overdrive or maybe a Boss or some other flavor of verb.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 20, 2022)

GunpointMetal said:


> Doesn't it drive you nuts having everything organized and connected then just having this floating EXP pedal somewhere off to the side? I see it with the smaller modelers, too. No board, just an HX Stomp and a floating EXP pedal. It would irk me every time I had to run a cable to the EXP pedal off the board. I also don't understand the people who want a full-size floor modeler without an attached EXP pedal, either, but my cable management OCD goes bonkers with the floating pedals when everything else is on-board.



I’m too picky about expression pedals to have one attached, like a Helix. That and I just have the idea that if something goes wrong with it, it’s a much larger repair than just getting a new expression pedal.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 20, 2022)

I’m still trying to figure out if I’m going to add anything else to the FM9 board before wiring it up properly, like the AxeFX III board below it-


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 20, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I’m still trying to figure out if I’m going to add anything else to the FM9 board before wiring it up properly, like the AxeFX III board below it-



Man I love my FM9. Here’s a pic with it almost complete. I have a couple minor items on the way still but this will give the general idea. 

Two Moog expression pedals. I have a pair of EV-2s that I love as well but the Moogs are just better sized for me including height and depth. And they work great as well. 

I’m using the GigRig patch bay just to plug my guitar into. It has 5 jacks so using just one is kinda goofy but I really wanted to relocate the input jack. One of the things I have on the way is a single-jack patchbox from Loopi pedals. That’ll tidy it up just a bit more.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 20, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I’m too picky about expression pedals to have one attached, like a Helix. That and I just have the idea that if something goes wrong with it, it’s a much larger repair than just getting a new expression pedal.


That's what everyone says, but in 10+ years of using a modeler live I've never had an EXP pedal go out. I've also never had external EXP pedal go out when I was running a regular pedalboard, either. Footswitches and cables, but never an EXP pedal.


----------



## Wusthof XIII (May 20, 2022)




----------



## RevDrucifer (May 20, 2022)

GunpointMetal said:


> That's what everyone says, but in 10+ years of using a modeler live I've never had an EXP pedal go out. I've also never had external EXP pedal go out when I was running a regular pedalboard, either. Footswitches and cables, but never an EXP pedal.



I had an EB volume pedal I was using for expression crap out on me and 2 Bad Horsie’s, that was enough for me to not have a ton of faith in treadle-based pedals. Also, I prefer to angle mine because I’m generally at a mic stand and want my board straight in front of me, I’d have to angle the whole unit to be comfy.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 20, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Man I love my FM9. Here’s a pic with it almost complete. I have a couple minor items on the way still but this will give the general idea.
> 
> Two Moog expression pedals. I have a pair of EV-2s that I love as well but the Moogs are just better sized for me including height and depth. And they work great as well.
> 
> ...



The patchbay is what I’m unsure about so far. I‘d rather have a permanently mounted patch bay that I plug/unplug XLR’s and shit in and out of, mainly to keep things nice and tidy without cables running on the board because I’m OCD about that stuff. I’m just not sure what my use-case is going to end up being yet to invest the time/money into making/buying one. 

And I think I’m going to buy another Freqout just for the FM9 rig since my other one is mounted in the III’s rack (I use that small momentary switch on the FC6 board to engage it in the III). Even though I’m running into actual cabs, there’s still stuff I do with that Freqout I can’t do with just volume.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 20, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> The patchbay is what I’m unsure about so far. I‘d rather have a permanently mounted patch bay that I plug/unplug XLR’s and shit in and out of, mainly to keep things nice and tidy without cables running on the board because I’m OCD about that stuff. I’m just not sure what my use-case is going to end up being yet to invest the time/money into making/buying one.
> 
> And I think I’m going to buy another Freqout just for the FM9 rig since my other one is mounted in the III’s rack (I use that small momentary switch on the FC6 board to engage it in the III). Even though I’m running into actual cabs, there’s still stuff I do with that Freqout I can’t do with just volume.


One of the other items on the way is an XLR Patchbox. The back of the FM9 is accessible enough but it might be cool to keep from plugging in and out of the onboard jacks. Then again it’s made for gigging so it’s made to last. Idk.

You certainly could perma-mount a patchbay. If I was doin that it’d have to be pretty comprehensive because as soon as I had it made and installed I’d probably change my use case up and be screwed. You might consider a few very well mounted boxes but swappable if needed.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 20, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> One of the other items on the way is an XLR Patchbox. The back of the FM9 is accessible enough but it might be cool to keep from plugging in and out of the onboard jacks. Then again it’s made for gigging so it’s made to last. Idk.
> 
> You certainly could perma-mount a patchbay. If I was doin that it’d have to be pretty comprehensive because as soon as I had it made and installed I’d probably change my use case up and be screwed. You might consider a few very well mounted boxes but swappable if needed.



Yeah, the constant unplugging/plugging in is a concern. I’m not so much worried about the quality of the FM9, but if someone steps on that while it’s plugged in, I’d rather have a patch bay go down than the jack on the FM9 itself. That and my OCD for having loose cables on the pedalboard.


----------



## DECEMBER (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BornToLooze (May 20, 2022)

Ya, I've only been using my tuner lately.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 21, 2022)

The non-FM9 board. I tried to make something super compact that I could use with my 5153 or with a clean combo amp.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 26, 2022)

It's almost there. Debating on what the final pedal should be. A dedicated tuner would be nice (buffered output would be a bonus). But I also kind of want a noise gate. Idk that adding all the cumbersome wiring to make something like a Zuul+ work would be worth it but maybe just a Sentry in the front. The other option is to get rid of the Precision Drive as it's already in the Helix and uses so little DSP and do both.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jun 26, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> It's almost there. Debating on what the final pedal should be. A dedicated tuner would be nice (buffered output would be a bonus). But I also kind of want a noise gate. Idk that adding all the cumbersome wiring to make something like a Zuul+ work would be worth it but maybe just a Sentry in the front. The other option is to get rid of the Precision Drive as it's already in the Helix and uses so little DSP and do both.
> View attachment 109749



Do you use anything in the amp’s fx loop?


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 26, 2022)

Nah not really. At most I run a delay and reverb for lead tones after the IR blocks.

Edit: no physical amp if that's what you were referring to also. The Helix is my amp sim.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jun 26, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> Nah not really. At most I run a delay and reverb for lead tones after the IR blocks.
> 
> Edit: no physical amp if that's what you were referring to also. The Helix is my amp sim.



Lol. I’m laughing at myself because that didn’t occur to me. 

So then yeah maybe just a tuner. You could use a gate in the stomp right?


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 26, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Lol. I’m laughing at myself because that didn’t occur to me.
> 
> So then yeah maybe just a tuner. You could use a gate in the stomp right?


Lol I think between the Helix and plugins I'm okay without and amp for now. 

I currently use the input gate and it does an okay job. I could also use one in the Helix after the amp if I wanted. I think the only reason I might one one on the board is to put before the drop so it isn't picking up unwanted noise.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jun 27, 2022)

Latest iteration. The MIDI Baby 3 allows me to change amp channels on whichever amp I’m using (the EVHs and, via a Suhr Micro MIDI, even the 6505 and DSL40C—need to do a NAD for that I guess).


----------



## laxu (Jun 27, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Latest iteration. The MIDI Baby 3 allows me to change amp channels on whichever amp I’m using (the EVHs and, via a Suhr Micro MIDI, even the 6505 and DSL40C—need to do a NAD for that I guess).
> 
> View attachment 109771


Any thoughts on Zelzah vs the CE-2W? I've been considering adding one of them on my board for modulation but since I mostly use chorus the Zelzah seems like a bit much.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jun 27, 2022)

laxu said:


> Any thoughts on Zelzah vs the CE-2W? I've been considering adding one of them on my board for modulation but since I mostly use chorus the Zelzah seems like a bit much.


Now that you mention it, I haven’t actually compared them. I will do that later and report back.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jun 27, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> It's almost there. Debating on what the final pedal should be. A dedicated tuner would be nice (buffered output would be a bonus). But I also kind of want a noise gate. Idk that adding all the cumbersome wiring to make something like a Zuul+ work would be worth it but maybe just a Sentry in the front. The other option is to get rid of the Precision Drive as it's already in the Helix and uses so little DSP and do both.


The drives in the Helix are plenty good, but I prefer my hardware drives a lot of the time, it also frees up blocks in the Stomp. So I would add another distortion or overdrive in front for more flavor.

The noise gates in the Helix are also great in my experience, especially the Horizon gate, so I wouldn't think a hardware gate is necessary. 

Another consideration for that final spot is a two button footswitch to give you access to FS4 and FS5. That would give you two more footswitches to work with which is super helpful. Could use one as dedicated tuner switch and another for a miscellaneous stomp or to change footswitch modes. I keep mine set to go up and down presets, but I also keep mine hooked to a huge midi controller at the house.


----------



## Partario (Jun 27, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> It's almost there. Debating on what the final pedal should be. A dedicated tuner would be nice (buffered output would be a bonus). But I also kind of want a noise gate. Idk that adding all the cumbersome wiring to make something like a Zuul+ work would be worth it but maybe just a Sentry in the front. The other option is to get rid of the Precision Drive as it's already in the Helix and uses so little DSP and do both.
> View attachment 109749


I have a similar setup but with an HX FX. I ended up putting a DECI-MATE (ISP Decimator mini) as the first thing I plug in to. No need for wiring a key like the Zuul, It's working great for me. 

A note about the Precision Drive in the HX - It's broken out into two pedals, drive and gate. The gate isn't a traditional on/off, it's more of a noise reduction. I wasn't able to get the hard gating effect with it, which is why I added the Decimator.

I also have an OD out front, and I found adding the Precision gate model first in the HX takes all the added noise out of the OD and doesn't mess with your threshold if you put a pedal gate out front.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jun 29, 2022)

laxu said:


> Any thoughts on Zelzah vs the CE-2W? I've been considering adding one of them on my board for modulation but since I mostly use chorus the Zelzah seems like a bit much.


Okay so I compared the Zelzah and the CE-2W. The Zelzah has a pretty nice chorus with the time maxed out but I definitely prefer the CE-2W for pure chorus sounds. If you don’t need the phaser/flanger sounds there’s no reason to get the Zelzah. If you want a phaser and have room on the board you’d probably be better off with two separate pedals unless there are some features in the Zelzah you really like.


----------



## laxu (Jun 29, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Okay so I compared the Zelzah and the CE-2W. The Zelzah has a pretty nice chorus with the time maxed out but I definitely prefer the CE-2W for pure chorus sounds. If you don’t need the phaser/flanger sounds there’s no reason to get the Zelzah. If you want a phaser and have room on the board you’d probably be better off with two separate pedals unless there are some features in the Zelzah you really like.


Thanks! I would like an occasional flanger and MIDI control so that's part of what appeals on the Zelzah. I also like that it's a bit vague in between these as you sort of drift between phase/chorus/flange. 

But on the other hand chorus, phaser and flanger often work best in different parts of the signal chain where phaser might do better before amp input and chorus is usually better in the fx loop, flanger could be either.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jun 29, 2022)

laxu said:


> Thanks! I would like an occasional flanger and MIDI control so that's part of what appeals on the Zelzah. I also like that it's a bit vague in between these as you sort of drift between phase/chorus/flange.
> 
> But on the other hand chorus, phaser and flanger often work best in different parts of the signal chain where phaser might do better before amp input and chorus is usually better in the fx loop, flanger could be either.


Yeah if MIDI control is desirable the Zelzah is a pretty cool option. Honestly the Mobius might be best for your use case as it has all those algorithms and more, full MIDI control and the ability to wire it up and configure each preset for pre or post. Of course it’s significantly larger too so…


----------



## laxu (Jun 29, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah if MIDI control is desirable the Zelzah is a pretty cool option. Honestly the Mobius might be best for your use case as it has all those algorithms and more, full MIDI control and the ability to wire it up and configure each preset for pre or post. Of course it’s significantly larger too so…


Yeah Mobius is a chonky boi and it's also pretty old. GFI Synesthesia would probably do the trick too but it might be way more than I really need.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jun 29, 2022)

laxu said:


> Yeah Mobius is a chonky boi and it's also pretty old. GFI Synesthesia would probably do the trick too but it might be way more than I really need.


I guess there’s the Boss MD stuff. I actually hadn’t considered that. Hmmm.


----------



## MantraSky. (Jul 2, 2022)

Small Pedalboard setup.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 4, 2022)

MGW1GTR said:


> Small Pedalboard setup.
> View attachment 109974


Siiiiick!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 8, 2022)

Latest, latest iteration. Are you seeing how much of a problem this is for me yet? 

Signal flow: 
Guitar > VP Tuner > Precision Drive > SD-1 > Flanger > Chorus > Decimator > amp. 

The fx loop is Zuul+ > Halo > RV-6 > Output TX (buffer with stereo summing)


----------



## DECEMBER (Jul 20, 2022)

Updated pedalboard for DECEMBERmusic.org


----------



## Screwhead (Jul 21, 2022)

Current setup, but ever evolving!


----------



## ShredmasterD (Jul 21, 2022)

this is the plexi set up. it changes depending on amp used. time based stuff and gate will go in loop of amps other than the marshall sv20


----------



## r33per (Jul 21, 2022)

DECEMBER said:


> Updated pedalboard for DECEMBERmusic.org
> 
> View attachment 111078


Ventris: worth it?


----------



## DECEMBER (Jul 21, 2022)

r33per said:


> Ventris: worth it?


Hard to say... I haven't used any others (Strymon, Eventide) in that price range to compare it to. I got it new for $345. It sounds great and has some unique effects. Very customizable. I have it synced to the DAW MIDI clock but I wish I could set the BPM like on the Nemesis. The app is necessary to really get into all the settings. It's nice having everything all laid out and accessible on the screen, and I'm already using the computer for recording.
But the app is a little buggy... It does some strange annoying things.
The screen shifts when you click on a knob if that section isn't centered on the screen. 
Sometimes the dry signal disappears and you have to reselect the routing setting to get it back.
It has an analog dry level knob but sometimes adding any of that into the mix causes phasing. I guess that's expected since it's already running a dual signal with the 2 reverbs. It should have a phase switch, though. 
Sometimes you have to use the analog dry level to get any dry signal in the mix, even if the mix settings on the reverbs are under 50%. 
Nothing that can't be worked around but a minor nuisance, nonetheless.
Like all pedals/amps I have with USB connections, it adds noise while connected to the PC, so I have to set and save my settings then disconnect all USBs before recording.
I can't figure out how to access the saved presets with the phone app. I made them on the PC but they're saved in the pedal and I can't figure out how to get to them with the phone app. It connects to the phone via headphone jack so I'd rather use that to avoid the USB noise and not have to disconnect/reconnect all the time.
The dual reverb can be in series, parallel, or dual mono (different reverb in each speaker). Also can be used in mono with a wet insert (run the reverb thru other pedals).
I wish I could run the delay and reverb in parallel AND stereo, because delay going into reverb just blurs the delay and makes a mess. I'd have to get a second Tri-Parallel Mixer to be able to do that.
I'm definitely keeping it. Maybe someday I'll get a chance to try a Black Hole or Blue Sky and decide I like it better but the dual reverb option is hard to beat. I was considering the Amplitube X-Space but finding out that it can only run one reverb at a time was the deal-breaker.
I wanted shimmer but I can't stand it on its own. I tried to use the hybrid reverb in Ableton Live by running the pedal chain thru the interface but there was too much latency by the time it hit the amp.
Ventris does a nice shimmer when it's mixed with another kind of reverb.


----------



## D-Nasty (Jul 22, 2022)

Man... you guys have some fantastic boards. I really appreciate all the pictures & info. You've really given me some great ideas! Thanks so much!  

EDIT: & one more thing... I was in a hurry when I posted a picture of my board on Page 5 of this thread. I realize now that some people might have some questions about that build, so I'm going to do a proper signal chain & description of that setup tomorrow morning. Stay tuned....


----------



## tayistay (Jul 26, 2022)

Prog metal direct


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 21, 2022)

Grindspine said:


> View attachment 105357
> 
> I use this one with my Mesa Mark 525.
> 
> ...


I have since upgraded the Pro Tone Pedals delay to a Way Huge Echo Puss. Although the volume boost on the Pro Tone could be useful, the modulation and tone adjustment on the Echo Puss made it take the place on this board.


----------



## Mdskr (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm pretty minimalist effects wise, and i just rotate the bottom left three depending on the amp im using atm.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 28, 2022)

Mock up. I’m gonna try to swap in an SD-1 into the black and white custom enclosure if I can make the control scheme fit. The Joyo is getting replaced by something. Hopefully a guv’nor or swollen pickle. I bought the “board” at a thrift store. It’s a desk organizer and it’s rather sturdy. I’m liking it a lot for this purpose.


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 29, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> The non-FM9 board. I tried to make something super compact that I could use with my 5153 or with a clean combo amp.
> 
> View attachment 108062



How do you like that Boss Chorus? I almost bought one but I went with the MXR Analog Chorus instead.


----------



## BabUShka (Aug 31, 2022)

D-Nasty said:


> How do you like that Boss Chorus? I almost bought one but I went with the MXR Analog Chorus instead.


How do you like the MXR chorus? I had one, but just couldnt pair with it. Ended up with TC Afterglow. Maybe its the settings I used, idk.


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 31, 2022)

BabUShka said:


> How do you like the MXR chorus? I had one, but just couldnt pair with it. Ended up with TC Afterglow. Maybe its the settings I used, idk.



I haven't got to test it extensively yet, but I will say that it seems to be a more subtle Chorus than some of the others I've tried. I have a Source Audio Gemini & it gets really wet & that's the sound I enjoy. The MXR build quality is fantastic like always.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 31, 2022)

D-Nasty said:


> I haven't got to test it extensively yet, but I will say that it seems to be a more subtle Chorus than some of the others I've tried. I have a Source Audio Gemini & it gets really wet & that's the sound I enjoy. The MXR build quality is fantastic like always.



Well, I do have one question. I've always heard that pedals/connectors/metal parts/etc should never touch each other as it can be the cause of plenty of problems, noises, ground loops, etc. But I see a lot of boards like yours where (usually Strymon) pedals are stacked as Lego pieces.

So I guess it's perfectly fine? I've never had space issues with my boards but the one I'm building now might get a bit cramped.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 31, 2022)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Mock up. I’m gonna try to swap in an SD-1 into the black and white custom enclosure if I can make the control scheme fit. The Joyo is getting replaced by something. Hopefully a guv’nor or swollen pickle. I bought the “board” at a thrift store. It’s a desk organizer and it’s rather sturdy. I’m liking it a lot for this purpose.


That's fucking brilliant!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 31, 2022)

D-Nasty said:


> How do you like that Boss Chorus? I almost bought one but I went with the MXR Analog Chorus instead.


I had the MXR a long time ago. It was fine but i sold it fairly quickly. I like the Boss better (I can tell because I bought a 2nd one for my other pedalboard).

They’re both on the sidelines now though due to the FM9 taking most of the starting spots.


----------



## budda (Aug 31, 2022)

Update:

Still a morningstar MC8. My expression pedal has literally been collecting dust.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 1, 2022)

budda said:


> Update:
> 
> Still a morningstar MC8. My expression pedal has literally been collecting dust.


So just the MC8 controlling the AxeFX III?


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> So just the MC8 controlling the AxeFX III?


Yep. Currently an expensive tuner mute more or less . Axe edit still the main way to travel.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2022)

budda said:


> Update:
> 
> Still a morningstar MC8. My expression pedal has literally been collecting dust.


MC6 deluxe or pro or ultra or whatever they're calling it might be out this year, if you don't need the 8 buttons.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 3, 2022)

Here are my three pedalboards for the day.

Starting on the right (as all good pedalboards do), I have a Russian Pickel fuzz into a VHT Valvulator buffer (underneath), a Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe, Crybaby Junior, and Seymour Duncan 805 overdrive into my Mesa/Boogie Mark 525 Tasmanian Blackwood head. The effects loop runs out to the ISP Decimator II noise reduction, Way Huge Echo Puss delay, and Walrus SLO reverb before returning to the amp and going out to one side of my EarCandy Bailey 2x8 cabinet with HoosierCat speaker. Also on this board area Peterson Strobostomp, using the 2nd buffer output, and a Mesa footswitch.

The board in front of the rack starts with a Mesa/Boogie Stowaway buffer, ISP Decimator II noise reduction, Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe, Pro Tone Pedals Cor mid boost, Crybaby Q-zone fixed wah, and Pro Tone Pedals Dead Horse overdrive (to be replaced by Peper's Ditry Tree boost soon) before heading to the Mesa/Boogie Triaxis, TC Electronic G-major, and Mesa/Boogie Simul 2:Ninety. The two sides of the 2:Ninety go out to the Mesa/Boogie Rectifier 1x12 with Celestion V30 and to the 2nd side of the EarCandy Bailey cabinet with a Celestion TF0818 driver. Also on the board is a Rocktron MIDI Mate controller and a Dunlop Volume X mini as expression control.

And on the left, I have an MXR 401 buffer straight into a DarkGlass Hyperluminal compressor, a Pro Tone Pedals phaser, Crybaby 535q mini wah, Dead Horse overdrive, DOD Corrosion distortion, a Revv G3 distortion, and into the front of my old Crate GX212+ combo. The insert/effect jack runs out to a Dunlop Volume X mini before going back to the amp and out to a pair of Celestion G12H-80 speakers. Also on the board is a Crate channel footswitch.

All three boards are powered by Voodoo Lab; 2x Pedal Power 2 Plus power supplies, an ISO-5, and a Voodoo Lab X4 expander. All are on the PedalTrain Classic series boards too.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 4, 2022)

Here's my main board:









That zoom MS-50G required the separate power adapter to avoid humming (thus there is so much more cables and bulky sockets). 
Also In/Out hub gave me unwanted hum. Recently I sorted it out. Also the channel switch was removed. 
This board can be used as in front of the clean amp or partially before amp and in fx loop (after removing that small channel switch it is easy to unplug the cable from the Zoom pedal. 
Strymon pedals are connected via MIDI (nice flat cable) and the Bigsky is a master as it has 3 presets per bank (it's all I need actually).
Signal chain: Guitar -> IN (in the hub as I added this recently) -> P*ssy Melter (light edge of breakup kinda dirty clean) -> BE-OD (full brutality and kinda always on pedal except ballads) -> Zoom (used as the chorus/modulation + tuner) -> Timeline -> BigSky -> Boss GE-7 eq (used as the boost for solos - settings vary from song to song or if its in the fx loop or in front of an amp) -> Out
When used as the before-amp+fx-loop setup the signal chain is changed: after BE-OD -> amp in -> fx loop -> Zoom ....


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 11, 2022)

revamped with some pedals velcro'd for hotswap depending on amp. loop stuff is fastened though. 4 cable method.


----------

